# Bunk bed quilts question



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what size I should make quilts for bunk beds?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Generally bunks just take a twin size mattress - 39" across, plus 2x the height of the mattress. I think the length is going to be around 72-78", plus the height of the mattress. There aren't box springs with bunks, so I think planning as above should work. If it's a little wide, the extra width can be left on the side next to the wall.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I make regular sized twin quilts for my kids' bunk beds. The extra gets tucked in to help hold the quilts in place. Also, there no knowing when they'll be moving to a regular twin w/box springs, so I make them big.

The standard mattress for a bunk bed is not a deep mattress... they are under 12"


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks all.


----------

